

Ask HN: Why do so many YC startups use Ruby on Rails and not Python - kzhaouva

Hi everyone, I always see YC startups looking for Ruby on Rails developers on HN, rarely Python developers.  What is the main reason behind this?
======
ivankirigin
Probably because ruby is more popular among web developers?

There are plenty of YC companies that are python based. Dropbox, Disqus, and
YesGraph to name a few.

~~~
kzhaouva
That makes sense... and your are definitely right, quite a few YC companies
use Python as well

Thanks for the response

